# Here are my other kids



## jhdez1998 (Jul 27, 2008)

Freckles
3 Year old rescue






Sylvester
4 year old rescue





Cosa 
1 year old rescue


----------



## jhdez1998 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are a few of my fish


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2008)

Great looking family, Josie! I especially like the little fuzzy face! But they all look so serious!

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 28, 2008)

So cute. Don't you wish you could hear their thoughts as your snapping their pictures?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Josey, you have a great looking family there. I especially like Freckles s/he has very expressive eyes they just speak volumes.


----------



## diggertort (Aug 14, 2008)

thats awsome that u rescued your dogs and cat thier are to many dogs and cats out their that need homes


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pics! Freckles especially is cute!


----------

